# New to me NH TS6.110



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

The search is over to replace JD 2755 open station. Bought 2013 NH TS6.110 with DualPower transmission with 555 hours. I’m going to love mowing in air condition cab.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

weatherman said:


> The search is over to replace JD 2755 open station. Bought 2013 NH TS6.110 with DualPower transmission with 555 hours. I'm going to love mowing in air condition cab.


Yes, you will. Turn the AC up, recline the seat, put your feet up on the dashboard and let her eat!

OK, so I exaggerated a bit, but you get the idea. Congratulations.

Ralph


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Congratulations! Hope you enjoy and have good service.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

The NH naming convention is so absurd....


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Congrats on the new iron weatherman!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Hayjosh said:


> The NH naming convention is so absurd....


I agree....and so are the other manufacturer's conventions.

The T(S)t.hhh reads:

"T" = "Tractor", "TS" = "Tractor Series".

"t" = Tier which is the frame size similar to the old TL, TM , TN, TS designations.

hhh = Horsepower at the Max power under EPM control.

So, a TS6.110 is Tier 6 (medium weight frame), 110 HP tractor. Note: There will be different models depending on whether it is an emissions Tier 4A or Tier 4B. E.g., T7.185 is a Tier 4A and there is no equivalent Tier 4B.

Or, least that's as close as I can figure. Kinda reminds me of the old TV series SOAP which always ended with the line "Confused? You won't be after our next episode."

Ralph


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

And then you need to know that New Holland uses the peak engine hp for this nomenclature while the CIH labeled equivalent uses rated engine hp.

Anyway, enjoy your new tractor! Nice to make improvements from time to time.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> I agree....and so are the other manufacturer's conventions.
> 
> The T(S)t.hhh reads:
> 
> ...


LOL clear as mud. I can say from tractor shopping I think TS means something more. The T series tractor versus the T S series tractor. They are two completely different tractors. It was that way when I looked at 6030 New Holland the T series was available in Elite or Delta it was available with different transmission configurations hydraulics could be different but the ts6030 that was a completely different tractor. I believe the TS series uses that old Ford dual power transmission the same rear end the same cab as the old true blue Fords. identical on the red side would be an "A" series..


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

When blue and red became the same both blue and red quality went down. Case IH made a great product in the 51xx and 52xx series along with the 71xx, 72xx and 89xx series. Maybe some of the puma and magnums were not influenced in the merger not sure but too bad you cant buy those tractors new agian. I looked long and hard for a 52xx series few years ago. Only found one that was not just totally wore out and it was mint and auctioned for 64k with 1200hrs on it.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

StxPecans said:


> When blue and red became the same both blue and red quality went down. Case IH made a great product in the 51xx and 52xx series along with the 71xx, 72xx and 89xx series. Maybe some of the puma and magnums were not influenced in the merger not sure but too bad you cant buy those tractors new agian. I looked long and hard for a 52xx series few years ago. Only found one that was not just totally wore out and it was mint and auctioned for 64k with 1200hrs on it.


MX Maxxums were an evolution of the 5000 series and just as good. After the merger all the lines smaller than the Magnum were based off NH stuff, and that is how we got the TM/MXM lines that were somewhat inferior in my opinion. The current Maxxum and I think the Puma evolved from the old NH TM line.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

I looked at this same model in 4x4, both open station and cab. Some say they are Ford from the engine back - look at the castings compared to a Ford, others say it ain't so. IMHO the Fiat diesel is an excellent engine. Lots of room to service the machine front to back.

Report back with how it's going come summer.

Good luck,
Bill


----------

